# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αυγό σπάει στην φωλιά κλώσσας.........

## xarhs

παιδια στην πορειας της επωσης των αυγων εβγαλα ενα αυγο που ψωφησε την 5η μερα επωασης και μετα απο δυο μερες που παω για ελεγχο βρισκω ολα τα αυγα λερωμενα και ενα αυγο να λειπει.......... προφανως η πεθανε ο νεοσσος και το εφαγε η το εσπασε κατα λαθος αλλα μαλλον το πρωτο ισχυει γιατι αιμα δεν ειδα πουθενα

ολα τα αυγα λερωθηκαν απο κροκο και τωρα μετα απο μερες εχουν πιασει μια πετσα σαν κρουστα απ εξω στο τσοφλι

εκανα ωοσκοπηση τωρα στην 13η μερα περιπου και οι νεοσσοι ζουν ολοι ακομα και σε ενα αυγο που δεν υπαρχει τσοφλι αλλα κρουστα απο κροκο 

ας πουν οι ειδικοι αν θα ζησουν οι νεοσσοι........... εγω σηκωνω τα χερια ψηλα....!!!!!
μονο 2-3 αυγα ειναι καθαρα αλλα και αυτα εχουν καποια σημαδακια απο κροκο


τα αυγα τα πηρα απο αλλον και γι αυτο ειναι αδυναμοι οι νεοσσοι και ψωφανε στην πορεια....... δικα μ φοβηθηκα να βαλω γιατι το κοκορακι που εχουμε ειναι μικρο

----------


## jk21

και να λερωθουν τα αυγα ,δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα μολυνθουν εσωτερικα .υπαρχουν 2 μεμβρανες μεχρι το νεοσσο .σιγουρα αυξανονται οι πιθανοτητες βεβαια .μην προσπαθησεις να τα πλυνεις !

----------


## geofil

Σε ποια μέρα της εκκόλαψης είσαι;
Αν έχεις αρκετές μέρες ακόμα, δεν θέλω να σε στεναχωρήσω αλλά αυτά που λερώθηκαν πολύ, δεν έχουν πολλές ελπίδες.

----------


## xarhs

ειμαι στην 12η μερα.......... τα αυγα εδω και 3 μερες ειναι λερωμενα και οι νεοσσοι ζουν...... μπορω να πω οτι ειναι αρκετα λερωμενα.... ειδικα ενα ειναι πολυ λερωμενο και οταν εκανα ωοσκοπηση μπορει να ηταν και ψωφιο γιατι δεν φαινονταν καλα τα αιμοφορα αγγεια.... αλλα μπορει να ειναι και απ τη φαντασια μου....!!!!
ολα τα αλλα ειναι υγιεστατα και λερωμενα εδωκαι 3 μερες........ λετε να ψωφησουν?
κριμα παντως μια θηρια κοτα να βγαλει μονο 4-5 πουλια...... αλλα αφου ετσι ηρθαν τα πραγματα.......
για το πλυσιμο το ξερω δημητρη...........
με πανακι και να ηθελα εχει κολλησει.................

----------


## geofil

Με πανάκι δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα.
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να τα τρίψεις όσο πιο απαλά μπορείς, με ένα πολύ ψιλό γυαλόχαρτο

----------


## xarhs

φοβαμαι να ανακατευθω γιωργο............. ειναι κολλημενο........ αφου ζουν αυτες τις κρισιμες μερες.... ειναι ενα θαυμα..!!!!!
ας βγουν και 3 και 2 και 1 δεν με νοιαζει............ 
εχω ενα προαισθημα οτι θα βγουνε............ μακαρι να μην πεσω εξω!!!
ειχε κανενας παρομοιο συμβαν?

----------


## geofil

Είχα εγώ. Αυτά που λερώθηκαν (είχαν λερωθεί αρκετά) δεν τα κατάφεραν.
Με γυαλόχαρτο καθαρίζω εγώ τα αυγά από τις βρομιές της φωλιάς όταν τα βάζω για εκκόλαψη,

----------


## xarhs

καταλαβα............ ειναι πραγματα που δεν μπορω να ανακατευθω!!!!!
σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες
ετσι και αλλιως θα μου κλωσσησουν πολλες κοτες εμενα σιγα σιγα........ δεν θα αντεξει καμια στην επιρροη απο το ζυμαρι...!! χαχαχαχ....
εσυ  τι κοτες εχεις γιωργο?

----------


## geofil

Κλασικές αυγοπαραγωγής, νανάκια (φυσικές εκκολαπτικές μηχανές), φραγκόκοτες και ορτύκια.
Τώρα κάνω προετοιμασία για νέα είδη. Πέρδικες και πάπιες.

----------


## xarhs

αμα ησουν κοντα θα ανταλλαζαμε και κανα αυγο........
εγω εχω κοτες που γεννανε πολλα αυγα......... ειναι και για κρεας........ και ειναι και φυσικες κλωσσομηχανες
ολα σε ενα.....!!!!
φραγκοκοτας αυγα θελω να οικονομησω να τα βαλω σε κλωσσα

----------


## geofil

> φραγκοκοτας αυγα θελω να οικονομησω να τα βαλω σε κλωσσα


To ιδανικό αυγό για να κάνεις πλάκα το Πάσχα. Δεν ξέρω αν έτυχε ποτέ να πέσει στα χέρια σου. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να το σπάσεις με άλλο αυγό. Με τίποτα όμως.
Ακόμα και πάνω σε ξύλινη ή μεταλλική επιφάνεια να το χτυπήσεις, πρέπει να το κάνεις με δύναμη. Απορώ πως καταφέρνουν και το σπάζουν οι νεοσσοί με την μύτη τους.


Τι ράτσα είναι οι κότες σου;

----------


## xarhs

εμενα δεν ειναι ρατσας....... τις εχω μεγαλωσει εγω απο αυγα απο χωριο που κραταει σπορο εκεινη η γυναικα......... ετσι ειχε πει......!!!!!!
ειναι με τσουλουφι και εχουν μεγεθος μετριο....... και κλωσσανε ολες!!!!!
ωστε ετσι με τα αυγα φραγκοκοτας?

----------


## geofil

Παλιά χωριάτικη ράτσα; Μακάρι.
Θα μπορούσαμε όντως να κάνουμε ανταλλαγή αυγών. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο δύσκολο. Το θέμα είναι να μπουν σε σωστή συσκευασία, και να φτάσουν στο προορισμό τους το αργότερο σε μια βδομάδα
Εγώ είμαι πρόθυμος να ανταλλάξω αυγά για εκκόλαψη με οποιοδήποτε μέλος του φόρουμ.

----------


## xarhs

ειναι μια γυναικα που κανει χρονια κλωσσες πολλες κλωσσες ομως....... και με προμηθευσε και εμενα με αυγα για εκκολαψη.......!!!!!!
ειναι ωραιες κοτες με παραξενα χρωματα.......μια ειναι σαν περδικα!!!
ειναι οι περισσοτερες με τσουλουφια.......... μερικες εχουν και φτερα στα ποδια...... κανουν πολλα αυγα........ σχεδον καθε μερα!!!!!
και κανουν και για σφαξημο αλλα εγω δεν τις σφαζω μονο τα κοκορια...........
τωρα ομως εχω μικρο κοκορα για να μην τις ξεσγαλαει και τις ματωνει.......
εσυ για πες τπτ και για τις δικιες σου?????

----------


## geofil

Οι δικές μου είναι τα γνωστά υβρίδια αυγοπαραγωγής Οι κλασικές καφεκκόκινες. Γεννάνε σχεδόν 300 αυγά τον χρόνο.
 Τα νανάκια είναι phoenix (μικρόσωμη ράτσα) και brahmas.
Αυτή την στιγμή έχω 2 νανάκια που κλωσσάνε. Κάθησαν σχεδόν ταυτόχρονα εδώ και μια βδομάδα

----------


## xarhs

ωραια!!!
οι φραγκοκοτες γεννανε ολο το χρονο?
εντομεταξυ τα πουλακια στην κλωσσα που ειναι λερωμενα ζουνε ολα

----------

